# Crackers



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 12, 2005)

Anybody know how to make crackers?  Any kind would be good, but whole wheat preffered.  Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 12, 2005)

Hahahaaaaaa

Goodweed, whenever I hear 'crackers' - I think of this essential part of a British Christmas.... 

http://mymerrychristmas.com/2004/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 12, 2005)

These are good:
http://food.cookinglight.com/cooking/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=549757


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 12, 2005)

Ishbel, that is outstanding!  I wonder if the term - fire crackers originates from the English "crackers" produced by Mr. Smith.
Thanks for sharing this.

And PA Baker, the link was a good one.  Ther freatured recipe looks very good.  I'm going to try it.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not sure, Goodweed - all I know is that I have 3 boxes x 6 'luxury' crackers for the Christmas period!

Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without 'pulling a cracker'


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 12, 2005)

there are few cracker recipes because they really are a "factory" item ... molds, wet doughs, hot air convection baking, pin point holes to avoid explosions etc. At least that's the info I've gotten.


----------

